# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > خزانة ملابسي >  كيف تنزعي الزيت من ثوبك

## totoalharbi

[rainbow]هناك طريقة سهلة وبسيطة لكي تنزعي الزيت من ثوبك وهي:
1-تعصري حبة ليمون
2-تجيبي اسفنجة
3-ماء
اولا تحطي عصير حبة الليمون وبعدين تجيبي اسفنجة تحطيها فوق بقعة الزيت وبعدين تغسليها
وشوفي كيف ترح بقعة الزيت

واتمنى انكم استفدتو
مع تحياتي
TOTOALHRBI[/rainbow]

----------


## ورده السعاده

طريقه كتير مفيده وسهله
يسلمووو توتو....

----------


## الورده الجوريه

*شكرا كتير طريقه حلوه*

----------


## جوليانا

*شكرا اكتير اكيد استفدنا 
معلومة حلوة*

----------


## totoalharbi

ميرسي ع المرور

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يعني بنعرفها بس يسلموو عـ المعلومة  :SnipeR (41):

----------


## همس الايام

عنجد طريقه حلوة
يسلموا على طرح المعلومه
 :SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (22):

----------


## ديالا

معلومة مفيدة 
يعطيك الف الف عافية

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]و الله فكرة جديدة يا توتو 

انا بعرف كمان انه ممكن نحط بودرة اطفال بتمتص الزيت 
 :Icon14:  :Icon14: 
[/align]

----------


## sajoo

طريق جديدة  
....

----------


## marwa hawatmeh

thx kteer kteer

----------

